# 01' SE Broken Timing Chain



## tomfrazier (Mar 31, 2014)

My son has a 01 Altima SE 4cylinder. 

He managed to break the timing chain which also broke the front cover and chain tensioners. He said it happened under "normal" 0 driving conditions while accelerating from a stop.

I can get a new chain kit and cover but I am wondering if the head, valves and pistons where also likely damaged on that model?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With all that breakage, there's a very good chance that the valves got bent and possibly damaged the pistons. If you're able to turn the engine over manually, then at this point you can perform a leak-down test on every cylinder to determine their condition; prior to doing a leak-down test, remove both cams. 

If you're unable to turn the engine over manually, then you'll have to remove the head to determine the extent of the damage.


----------

